# Mini Wine/Canned Veggie room



## RkyMtnWine (Oct 30, 2008)

When your cramped for room... There is always a place. Just thought you might be interested.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 30, 2008)

What you got canned there....pickles and such????

What wines do have have fermenting????

Where do you store your bottled wine????

Thanks for sharing your photo....


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Oct 30, 2008)

Veggies: green beans, jalapeno/habanero, beets regular and pickled, salsa, carrots around the corner.
Jams: peach, blueberry, strawberry, plum


Wine: on floor 3 gal Peach, top of cupboard right to left:2 gal strawberry, 2 gal blueberry, 2, 1/2 gal Jalapeno/habanero, 1 gal beet, 1 gal concord grape (from my onegarden grape vine), 2 gal plum


This is a spare bedroom... set aside for grandaughters when they do a stayover and its there toy room.... I know, thats not nice.. but they think its juice... at their age they know nothing about alcohol.


Able to keep temp at 65 summer and winter and low humidity and block the window.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Oct 30, 2008)

havent bottled any wine yet... that will be done saturday with the strawberry. Just to the right of the wine cupboard is a cubby hole.. 45" high, 36" wide and 27" deep. Making a wine rack to fit inside of that and will install a door.. been monitoring the temp and humidity in there without a door and its 65 degrees and humidity is forty. Hope that will be ok.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 30, 2008)

It all sounds good to me...

How hot did your Jalapeño/Habanero wine get??? That sounds really HOT!!!!

Your wine bottle storage area should be fine. 
Hope your Grandkids don't play with your jars on the shelves.

Our spare bedroom has boxes of wine aging stacked on one side of the bed...The other side of the bed has boxes of fruit juices awaiting to be made into wine....

Going to be busy this winter mixing up concoctions....




</font></font></font>


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Oct 30, 2008)

I am quite sure the Jalapeno/Habanero is quite hot... havent tasted it yet.... sounds a little scary to me. Info I got online before I tackled that wine is that its mostly used for cooking and I had quite a few of the peppers left over after harvesting so ... why not, I made wine out of them... same with the beet wine.





Challenge I will have is that I dont drink so I will have to have someone over when I backsweeten the strawberry so I dont overdo it. I really enjoy the hobby though... wine will be gifts. Other than communion at church the last time I had wine was when I was in the military stationed at Ft Devens, Ma.... got wasted on Thunderbird one night and havent touched it since.


----------



## Scott (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks like nice barrister door cabinet, did you make it? And lots of inventory but no tasting of the product



. That Thunderbird must have been a bad one to turn you off.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Oct 30, 2008)

Purchased the cabinet before Home PC's became a rage and stored encyclopedias in it. Ahhhh Thunderbird wine.. rotgut stuff.. but it was cheap... and being in the military at the timecheap was good. *Edited by: RkyMtnWine *


----------



## intoxicating (Oct 31, 2008)

Don't forget your hydrometer when you sweeten the strawberry wine. I have found that it tastes sweeter the next day, and that the acid mellows over the next months. I had a couple of batches get sweeter than I intended by the time they were old enough to drink. I do better under-sweetening and then waiting. Let us know how the hot pepper marinade wine comes out. I was thinking of trying a batch of onion, tomato, etc recipe that sounded like fermented barbecue sauce.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Oct 31, 2008)

Hot pepper... should be ok.. Also put in some golden raisins to mellow it out a bit.. but I gotta tell ya.. when I pop off the airlocks.. wow.. makes my eyes water. the Habanero was not part of the recipe.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 31, 2008)

Sounds like a good one for those Pepper Lovers who can't get enough.


----------

